# 2 or 3 needed for 6-2-11 out of FreePort



## soc (Sep 20, 2010)

We are heading out @545 at BB we will split gas and bait should be under $100 a person. will run out to tall rock load up on snaps look for some dolphin then catch kings till we are to tired PM me if you want to go

If the weather holds


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm ready! Money drinks bait let's do it! 
281.687.4345
Darren


----------



## soc (Sep 20, 2010)

One spot filled need 1 more person


----------



## soc (Sep 20, 2010)

yall know you cant resist


----------



## BRAD T (Oct 18, 2010)

*i want to go*

my pms are turned off im fairly new to site would like to join you i live in galveston area so call me asao to confirm its 10:30pm now 832-673-1918 im by myself


----------



## soc (Sep 20, 2010)

boats full Thanks


----------



## fish_eater (Jul 11, 2007)

when are you goin again. Maybe we can trade spot. I have 21.2 ft sea hunt surfside marina. I just sign the contract yeserday for anothere 6 months. I am also selling my boat and will be going fishing unitl I sell mine. Maybe we can take turns riding each other boats. I always go alone but only 2ft or below on the weekends now since I am working M-F again. The furthur I went once was Tall rock- I normally goes to East bank for snapper . Email me @ [email protected]


----------

